# How do I humanely euthanize my fish?



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

My poor Touchstone has been suffering for months with what I thought was fin rot but now strongly suspect is TB. My mom gave him some Kanaplex, but it hasn't worked. He continues to cling to life but is clearly suffering. In the last few days, he has gradually stopped eating and rarely moves. I am crying even as I type this, but I have decided to euthanize him, as I cannot continue to watch him suffer. 
I need to know if an overdose of clove oil is humane, as I want to euthanize him as painlessly as possible. If so, what is the best way to go about it? How much should I use? and if clove oil isn't humane, what is the best method? I appreciate any help.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi.. First off I'd like to say I'm so sorry about poor Touchstone.

Secondly, I've never had to euthanize a fish before, put I've heard of people getting a wet towel and putting clove oil on it, and then placing your betta on the towel in the clove oil. They die instantly and painlessly. Don't take my idea first though, see other options too. 

Best of luck, & remember, you did everything you could do.

xoxo <3,

Joel


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

I euthanized a dwarf puffer using clove oil. I put him in a little cup and added a few drops, he died pretty quickly. Just a few drops mind, any more and it would be painful for him.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, I think I will try it that way. Touchstone still has his betta cup, I can put him in there. how many drops would you recommend for that amount of water?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am sorry to hear it is time you have to part with your Touchstone. See below an excerpt for how to do it humanely with Clove oil.



Firstly, move the fish into a smaller tank, a baby bath or bucket - something that can be thrown away or easily cleaned.
Put 3 drops with a half pint of water and shake very well, so the oil and water make a fusion - otherwise the oil will just float on top of the water and for the euthanasia to work the fish has to get the oil into its system.
Add the mixture to the water that the fish is in (1 gallon of water should be more than enough) and stir it around slowly with your hand. The fish should become lethargic and sleepy.
Add another mixture of 2 to 3 drops of oil in water. When the fish goes "belly up" it is asleep - not dead.
Then add 3 more drops of clove oil. The fish feels nothing, it is very peaceful and humane. It seems mad that a few drops of something can have such an effect, but it IS very strong. Don't make the mistake of thinking that if you initially put more in it will act quicker - it will only freak the fish out - it has to be done gradually so the fish doesn't notice the change in the water.
 The whole procedure should take anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour. You will know when the fish is completely dead because there will be absolutely no movement of the gills. If after an hour the fishes gills are still moving you could add a couple more drops of clove oil. Sometimes it does depend on the size of the fish to how many drops of clove oil are needed.


Link: http://www.oscarfishlover.com/fish-euthanasia​


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yup earthworm has the right way, I would hate to have to euthanize a fish of mine. What ever you do don't take him out until he has been in there for quite some time as their breathing will be very slow and may appear dead but isn't really.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Everyone is correct on the best way...
but I do want to add that if you suspect that he had TB you may want to toss EVERYTHING... Im not sure if using materials from him on another fish could transfer it, but better safe than sorry IMO


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I remember your post.. I'm really sorry it ended up being this  

Clove oil is used as anesthesia so just want to say make sure he's really dead not asleep when you use this. You can still see gill movement once every several minutes under this and once taken out they'll wake up in a few minutes from being removed and then it's not so nice for them I imagine. Just make sure you watch very closely that there is no gill movement for like 5-10min and then you'll know he's passed.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for all of your advice and support, I really appreciate it. Once I have all the materials together, I think I will follow earthworm88's advice. I really don't want to do this, but I think he is beyond the point of saving. As for the TB, I honestly can't afford to throw everything out, so I will have to clean everything with bleach. If any of my other fish show the slightest symptoms of TB, I will use the kanaplex. None of them are showing any signs of being sick, though, so I don't even know if it actually is TB, but he is showing all the symptoms.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I honestly don't know what else it could be, he's so classic text book.  My limited understanding of the disease is that is has like a month lifecycle and can only be effected during a small part of the cycle so treatment for a full month is needed and also that's why treatment is touch and go.. if it becomes treated by the drugs before the fish succumbs to it then you can beat it, but this and drug resistance is why I believe it is difficult to treat. 

Just don't bleach anything porous. The gravel and tank will be fine to bleach. I wouldn't bleach any ornaments or plants. You can pressure cook them in treated water at 250 deg, 15 lbs and 30min, but pressure cookers are really expensive so unless you just happen to know someone who has one it's not a very realistic option.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had to euthanize one of mine almost 2 weeks ago. It was hard, but the the best thing to do in that situation. She had a terrible case of fin rot when I got her (pretty much at the body), started to recover and then out of nowhere it came back aggressively and took her to a bad state in under almost 12 hours. It stopped and then started again & I had to end it for her. What everyone is saying on here is correct. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I want to thank all of you for your advice and support. Because of your advice, Touchstone was able to die quickly and peacefully tonight and won't have to suffer anymore. Thank you.


----------

